# SASLAuth richtig konfigurieren



## brodie (16. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einer Weile ISPConfig 2 installiert. Soweit läuft auch alles, bis auf das Versenden von Mails über Postfix. Das Anmelden des Senders am Server klappt nicht.

Die erste Meldung, die in /var/log/auth.log kam war:


```
Dec 16 16:38:30 predator saslauthd[5712]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_mysql.so)
Dec 16 16:38:30 predator saslauthd[5712]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
Dec 16 16:38:30 predator saslauthd[5712]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_mysql.so
Dec 16 16:38:30 predator saslauthd[5712]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: Module is unknown
Dec 16 16:38:30 predator saslauthd[5712]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=web3_user] [service=smtp] [realm=] [mech=pam] [reason=PA
M auth error]
```
Danach habe ich dann das mysql-Modul installiert, aber es kam der nächste Fehler:


```
Dec 16 16:48:42 predator saslauthd[15683]: pam_mysql - MySQL error (Unknown database 'dbispconfig')
Dec 16 16:48:42 predator saslauthd[15683]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication inf
o
Dec 16 16:48:42 predator saslauthd[15683]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=web3_user] [service=smtp] [realm=] [mech=pam] [reason=P
AM auth error]
Dec 16 16:48:43 predator authdaemond: pam_smbpass(imap:auth): unrecognized option [missingok]
Dec 16 16:48:44 predator saslauthd[15684]: pam_mysql - MySQL error (Unknown database 'dbispconfig')
Dec 16 16:48:44 predator saslauthd[15684]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication inf
o
Dec 16 16:48:44 predator saslauthd[15684]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=web3_user] [service=smtp] [realm=] [mech=pam] [reason=P
AM auth error]
```
Ich habe dann weitergesucht und einen Post von Till gefunden, wo er erwähnte, dass PAM gar nicht gegen eine Datenbank authentifiziert.

Heißt für mich, dass mein PAM irgendwie nicht konfiguriert ist, oder?

Thx,
brodie


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2008)

pam_mysql darf nicht installiert sein auf einem ISPConfig 2 Server! Bitte wieder deinstallieren und dann das perfect setup für die von Dir verwendete Linux Distribution durchgehen und das mail system exakt so konfigurieren wie dort beschrieben.


----------

